# script rsync pour backup incrémental sur dossier distant



## troudball (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je souhaite faire un backup incrémental garce à rsync (de mon mac vers un serveur de backup distant debian)

je m'emmêle un peu les pinceaux pour la ligne de commande à saisir pouvez-vous m'aider? je veux l'executer sur le mac biensure.

j'ai pensé à un truc du genre (10.0.0.10 étant l'IP du serveur debian):

J=`date +%d`
M=`date +%b`
Y=`date +%y`
H=`date +%H`
m=`date +%M`
DATEDUJOUR=$J$M$Y.$H:$m

rsync -arvtgo --stats --delete --backup --backup-dir=10.0.0.10:/BACKUP/incremental/$DATEDUJOUR /BACKUP/main /Volume/dossier _du_mac_à_sauvegarder

Mais çà marche pas...
merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Septembre 2007)

troudball a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous, je souhaite faire un backup incr&#233;mental garce &#224; rsync (de mon mac vers un serveur de backup distant debian)
> 
> je m'emm&#234;le un peu les pinceaux pour la ligne de commande &#224; saisir pouvez-vous m'aider? je veux l'executer sur le mac biensure.
> 
> ...


essaye en faisant plus simplement 
	
	



```
DATEDUJOUR=$(date +%d%b%y.%H%M)
```

M'enfin si ta version ne marche pas je sais aps pourquoi &#231;a marcherai en simplefiant comme &#231;a... Le probl&#232;me doit venir de rsync et n'ayant utilis&#233; cet outils que quelques fois (sauvegarde de ma bibli iTunes sur un DDE), je ne connais pas plus que &#231;a.

man rsync 

EDIT: en fait je viens de voir qu'il y a un : dans l'heure. &#199;a ne compte peut-&#234;tre pas, mais le probl&#232;me pourrait venir de l&#224; car le : est un s&#233;parateur de dossier dans les paths sous macos :-/


----------



## troudball (27 Septembre 2007)

non, en fait le problème vient pas de l'heure, j'ai fait des test de retour de la valeur mais bel et bien de rsync... quelque chose dans la syntaxe ne va pas... HELP!!


----------



## Einbert (27 Septembre 2007)

Perso, j'ai un script bash, dont le fichier possède l'extension .command et est exécutable. Il me suffit donc juste de l'ouvrir comme une applic standard pour que mon backup s'effectue via rsync . Voici le contenu du script :


```
#!/bin/bash

rsync -av --exclude '.DS_Store'  --exclude '*~' /Users/xxx/Documents xyz@hostname.com:~/blablabla/
```

Le backup se fait donc via ssh...

++


----------



## troudball (27 Septembre 2007)

Salut Einberg,
Je ne vois nullepart l'option ssh ?!? et ce backup n'est pas incrémental...


----------



## Einbert (27 Septembre 2007)

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire à cela ... Tu ferais bien de lire un peu le man de rsync  
Bonne lecture :rateau:


----------

